# Phrags needing some help



## MaxC (Feb 1, 2020)

In need of some advice from more seasoned growers.

I noticed a fungus gnat flying around so I am planning on doing a repot to rockwool this week on my phrags that I got in the last month.

First up is a spot I noticed on my Incan Treasure that is in bloom on a bottom leaf. The orchiata is looking a little dark and in need of a repot. Should I clip the leaf and not worry further?

Next is a kovachii seedling that got a little banged up in shipping. Bottom two leaves that got damaged in transit look like this. Is this stress related or something that needs to be addressed.

Last up is my sedenii that needs a repot. One of the divisions Can I wait till media arrives or should I repot and then move to rockwool later this week?

Other than these plants my paphs and other phrags are looking happy and throwing up new growths.


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2020)

Do you know when the last repot date on the
aforementioned plants...possibly on the back of
the tag? Orchiata should be good for two or three
years depending on your watering.


----------



## MaxC (Feb 1, 2020)

abax said:


> Do you know when the last repot date on the
> aforementioned plants...possibly on the back of
> the tag? Orchiata should be good for two or three
> years depending on your watering.


I do not know, there is live moss growing on both the Incan Treasure and sedenii. Roots are fairly well established from what I can tell and look to be near or at the top of the pot. I am watering once or twice a day depending on humidity and keeping them in a little bit of standing water.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 2, 2020)

113925.jpg looks like sunburn. What kind of exposure are the plants in? In the case of sunburn just let the leaf alone. It's unsightly, but generally (in my experience) doesn't spread as long as you avoid further exposure of the plant to direct sunlight.


----------



## MaxC (Feb 2, 2020)

Paphluvr said:


> 113925.jpg looks like sunburn. What kind of exposure are the plants in? In the case of sunburn just let the leaf alone. It's unsightly, but generally (in my experience) doesn't spread as long as you avoid further exposure of the plant to direct sunlight.



I think you are right. Indoors with an eastern exposure, no additional lights. It's been overcast as of late and here I am worrying about not enough light and if my plants were a little too dark.


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Feb 2, 2020)

I had leaves on a richteri that looked just like your bottom pic. I changed to lava rock, bark and charcoal and watered daily with low tds water and that seemed to clear it up. Plus fertilizing with very low doses. But I also grow under lights. Also when I first started with Phrags I got fungus gnats so I put out a large pot with pro-mix and pea gravel with Mosquito Bits in it and haven’t had any now in a year! I keep it always moist so that it’s inviting to any fungus gnats that may come around.


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2020)

I must disagree with the sunburn suggestion. It's too isolated and round. I don't know how a beam of light would sit on that spot long enough for a burn to occur.

It's an infection. The yellowing around it wound is a dead giveaway. Clip the end of the leaf off and dab the cut with cinnamon on a q-tip.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks like rust/possibly mites or thrips. Rub with 91% alcohol, not wine! get some yellow stick traps. Thrips fly around real fast, hide in the media and leave their larva there!


----------



## MaxC (Apr 21, 2020)

Sure enough. Found this one here. I sprayed with isopropyl alcohol and got a sticky trap. Ugh... now I know what thrips are.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2020)

Gnatrol for the fungus gnats. I had that battle last summer
and three soakings a week apart took care of the problem.
This year the plague has been stink bugs EVERYWHERE...ack!!!


----------

